# eekkkk!!!



## princess_bump

Wow!! 
Well, we're thrilled, excited, over the moon, and a little terrified 'just in case', but soooooooo happy to announce we got our bfp yesterday :cloud9::cloud9:

'Little lamb' is due 6th October according to my dates! I've had ever symptom known to human-kind, and 'just knew' as it's just like with maddi :cloud9:

af isn't due till saturday, so currently CD28 of 30 day cycle so feel veryyyyy blessed!
Did a FR wednesday and it looked bfn, though looking at the pic i can see a very slight line, but did a digi yesterday and then this morning, and they don't seem to lie! we got our :bfp: with maddi on a digi too! 

ekkkkk!! as ever, please don't say anything if your on my fb, i haven't told our extended family yet, just my parents, so want to tell them in our own time :D

ok.... ramble over, tests:
yesterday afternoon:
https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/cbf36f4f.jpg
and this morning (both together):
https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/cf061a21.jpg
:cloud9:


----------



## Rachael.

Congratulations on the BFP!!!


----------



## xLaurax

Wooooooooo!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::yipee::yipee:

You know how happy we all are for you guys!! Our days out certainly are going to get more interesting from now on <3 You know me I wouldnt change them for the world!

Sending you loads of :dust::dust::dust: and heres to a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

thank you Rachael :D

they certainly will be lau! wonderful and fab... maddi better get her rocking arm back on 
:lol:


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh Carly I am so happy for you all!!!

Huge huge Congratulations!!!!

Have a very happy and healthy 9mths sweetie.xx


----------



## xLaurax

princess_bump said:


> they certainly will be lau! wonderful and fab... maddi better get her rocking arm back on
> :lol:

Mad's is perfectly trained, she can borrow baby clo to practise :cloud9:


----------



## lorrilou

Wow, congratulations hunni. Im so happy for you :) xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

HUGE congrats hun!!! So happy for you x


----------



## Tegans Mama

COngrats hun :)


----------



## lozzy21

Congraulations again hunni, im sooooooo pleased for you.


----------



## pip holder

Oh Carly, am thrilled for you both :cloud9:

Maddi is going to be the best big sis ever

:happydance: congratulations sweetie :happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!!!! Congratulations Carly!! Soooo happy for you! :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Oooo woooopwoooopp!!!!

So happy for you! x


----------



## Sovereign

Wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! Congrats! x


----------



## special_kala

Congratulations! so happy for you xxxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations Carly!! So happy for you James and Maddi! :hugs:


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## Shey

Congrats! hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats sweetie ... hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months :flower: 

See I told you :tease: :haha: :kiss: x


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats to you and James!! <3


----------



## Pinkgirl

Like i said to you through messages yesterday i am so over the moon for the both of you. Little lamb is going to grow up with the most caring and wonderful parents and also the best big sister ever!
Sooooooooooooooo happy for you
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## alice&bump

omg i'm so excited for you! massive congrats hun!xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :)


----------



## v2007

:wohoo:

So happy for you. 

Congrats. 

Have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww big congrats!! :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations! :happydance:
Wishing you a H&H 9months :flower:


----------



## shampain

Congrats!!! Xxx


----------



## helen1234

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

omg my dam hormones made me cry :cry: lol.

ohhhh congratulations my beautiful friend :cloud9: i'm so dam chuffed for you all 

xxx


----------



## princess_bump

helen1234 said:


> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> omg my dam hormones made me cry :cry: lol.
> 
> ohhhh congratulations my beautiful friend :cloud9: i'm so dam chuffed for you all
> 
> xxx

:cry: thank you darling! :hugs: gotta be loving the hormones! :lol: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: lovely pics :cloud9: congratulations xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations! xx


----------



## FEDup1981

I knew it!! Thats why i posted in ur journal!!!!

Congrats Hun, sooooo pleased for you!!!! Truely wonderful news!!! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

oooo congratulations!!

:wohoo:​


----------



## FierceAngel

Congrats xx


----------



## Frankie

Massive congratulations x


----------



## embojet

Huge congratulations to you x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## nessajane

Huge congrats hun how exicting!!!! xx


----------



## polo_princess

How did i miss this? :dohh:

OMG Carly, masssssssive congrats to you guys, ahhhh another little Maddi :cloud9:


----------



## Stef

Just popping in to say 

Congratulations

:yipee:

Xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Congrats :)


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congrats again Carly! so so so pleased for you, could not have happend to a nicer mummy & daddy xxx


----------



## Linzi

Congrats hun, you've no idea how happy I am for you!!

:):):) xx


----------



## Blah11

Just saw this, congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

Oh hunni what amazing news, Huge congrats :flower:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :)


----------



## lollylou1

huge congrats hunny although i already said it 

Lou
xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

congratulations!!:Dxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations :D


----------



## clairebear

:cloud9: :D 

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooo Happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## reallytinyamy

fantastic news hunni, I'm thrilled for you all x x xx x x xx x


----------



## Sany

yay! congrats!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Omfg!!!!! Wooooohooooo!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## louise1302

eeeeeek how'd i miss this huge huge huge great congratulations


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congratulations lovely - hope I get mine next week :) xx


----------



## bumski

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## XKatX

Only just seen this! MASSIVE congratulations hunni X x x


----------



## princess_bump

thank you everyone :D 



XKatX said:


> Only just seen this! MASSIVE congratulations hunni X x x

thank you kat :D WOW how have i missed your ticker!! huge congratulations to you honey :happydance:
xx



xxxjessxxx said:


> Congratulations lovely - hope I get mine next week :) xx

lots of luck to you jess :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

OMG thrilled for you babe!!! Huge congratulations! xXx


----------



## Panda_Ally

congrats. xxx


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations!x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Massive congrats :) Xx


----------



## ellismum

I just saw a post you'd made and clocked another ticker!! Congratulations Carly, I'm so happy for you all x x x


----------

